# sound נשמע



## cfu507

הי, אני מבינה שהמילה _נשמע_ מתורגמת לאנגלית ל- _sound_. זאת אומרת שזה צורת הפסיב של הפועל להשמיע.​ 
השאלה שלי היא האם יכול להיות משפט שבו מופיע הצירוף was sounded. אם כן, מה המשמעות של הצירוף הזה.​ 
אני מקווה שהשאלה המוזרה הזו ברורה.
תודה​ 

אני מוסיפה ליתר בטחון גם עוד כמה משפטים לראות איך היתם מתרגמים אותם לאנגלית:
1. קולה הצומרני נשמע למרחקים (2 משפטים: בלשון הווה ובלשון עבר)
2. ההצעה שלך נשמעת אטרקטיבית מאוד​


----------



## Nunty

קול נשמע ברמה - A voice *was heard *in Ramah
* sounded* ו-*was heard* שתיהן מתרגמות *נשמע*, אבל אני לא יכולה לחשוב על מקרה של *was sounded*. (בלשון הווה) *sound*  לדעתי יותר מתאים ל-משמיע מאשר ל-נשמע.  גם לא מצליחה להגדיר את כללי השימוש ב-was heard ו-sounded.​


----------



## scriptum

cfu507 said:


> השאלה שלי היא האם יכול להיות משפט שבו מופיע הצירוף was sounded. אם כן, מה המשמעות של הצירוף הזה.​


1. The alarm / alert / whistle / shofar / buzzer / chord / siren / call / signal (etc) was sounded.
2. "Aleph" is sounded as "a".


----------



## elroy

cfu507 said:


> הי, אני מבינה שהמילה _נשמע_ מתורגמת לאנגלית ל- _sound_. זאת אומרת שזה צורת הפסיב של הפועל להשמיע.


That is not a valid conclusion. 
In Hebrew, נשמע is formally a passive form, but the verb להישמע has two distinct meanings, one of which ("to sound") does not have a passive meaning. In English, the verb "to sound," when used to mean להישמע, is an intransitive linking verb, so it has no voice (it cannot be active or passive).
The other meaning of להישמע is not "to sound," but, as Nun-Translator indicated, "to be heard." 


> השאלה שלי היא האם יכול להיות משפט שבו מופיע הצירוף was sounded. אם כן, מה המשמעות של הצירוף הזה.


Yes, "was sounded" exists, but it has nothing to do with "to sound" meaning להישמע. "To sound" can also be a transitive verb, meaning "to cause to make a sound," so you can "sound the alarm," for example. Consequently, you could say "The alarm was sounded."





> 1. קולה הצומרני נשמע למרחקים (2 משפטים: בלשון הווה ובלשון עבר)
> 2. ההצעה שלך נשמעת אטרקטיבית מאוד


1. "is heard," "was heard" (transitive verb, passive voice) 
2. "sounds" (intransitive linking verb)





Nun-Translator said:


> (בלשון הווה) *sound* לדעתי יותר מתאים ל-משמיע מאשר ל-נשמע.


 I'm somewhat perplexed by this statement. Are you saying that משמיע is always a better translation of "sound" than נשמע?


What about sentences like "Your idea sounds good" or "The piano sounds beautiful"?


scriptum said:


> 1. The alarm / alert / whistle / shofar / buzzer / chord / siren / call / signal (etc) was sounded.
> 2. "Aleph" is sounded as "a".


1. That is the definition I mentioned above, but "was sounded" is not used with all of those nouns.

2. I would not use "is sounded" in that context. I would say "is pronounced."​


----------



## cfu507

תודה. לאלו מהם היתם מוסיפים was sounded ולאלו משהו אחר?​The alarm 
alert 
whistle 
shofar 
buzzer 
chord 
siren 
call
signal


----------



## elroy

Here's my opinion:

_The alarm was sounded. _
Very natural and idiomatic.

_The alert was sounded._
_The siren was sounded._
_The shofar was sounded._
_The call was sounded._
Acceptable.

_The whistle was sounded._
_The buzzer was sounded._
_The signal was sounded._
_The chord was sounded._
Very unusual. I would *blow* a whistle, *ring* a buzzer, *give* a signal, and *play* a chord.


----------



## Nunty

elroy said:


> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nun-Translator*
> 
> 
> (בלשון הווה) *sound* לדעתי יותר מתאים ל-משמיע מאשר ל-נשמע.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm somewhat perplexed by this statement. Are you saying that משמיע is always a better translation of "sound" than נשמע?
> 
> 
> What about sentences like "Your idea sounds good" or "The piano sounds beautiful"?
> [...]​
Click to expand...


I expresed myself badly. (Not unusual.) I am making a difference between *sound *as in "sound the horn" and *sound* as in "sounds good". The first is *להשמיע *and the second *להישמע. *That gives, for example:
המחשב שלי משמיע קולות מוזרים 
and
הסיפור הזה נשמע לי מוזר


----------



## elroy

Oh, I see.  You were talking about the one meaning of "to sound."  In that case, I agree with you.


----------



## Ali Smith

So, would

אני נשמע לך צוחק?

mean

"Do I sound like I'm joking?"?


----------



## elroy

I’m not sure, but that doesn’t sound right to me.

נראה לך שאני צוחק?


----------



## amikama

elroy said:


> I’m not sure, but that doesn’t sound right to me.


No, it does sound fine. 

*א:* המרצה איבד את כל הטפסים עם התשובות שלנו למבחן הסופי, אז כולם מקבלים ציון 100 אוטומטי בקורס.
*ב:* די, לא יכול להיות! אתה צוחק עליי?
*א:* אני נשמע לך צוחק? אני רציני לחלוטין.

It's not quite the same as נראה לך שאני צוחק? - there is a subtle difference in nuances/connotations.


----------

